# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Përse qajnë femrat?

## [LoTi]

Pershendetje.

Kete tem e lexova diku, por me pelqeu aq shum sa mendova ta postoja ketu.


Djali dhe lotet e Nenes!

Nje djalosh e pyeti nenen e tij:
- Pse qan?
- Sepse kam nevoje- tha ajo.
- Nuk po te kuptoj  - tha ai.
Nena e tij vetem e perqafoi a dhe i tha:
- Edhe kurre nuk do ta kuptosh!
Me vone djaloshi e pyeti babane e tij:
- Pse nena qan pa arsye?
- Te gjitha femrat qajne pa arsye - babai i tij u pergjigj pa kujdes.
Djaloshi i vogel, ende duke e pyetur veten pse grate qajne, me ne fund e pyeti nje dijetar.
- Ai me siguri e di pergjigjen - mendoi ai.
- O dijetar! Perse grate qajne aq lehte?
Dijetari iu pergjigj:
- Kur Zoti e krijoi gruan e beri ate shume te vecante. I beri supet e saj aq te fuqishme qe te mbajne peshen e botes.
I dha asaj fuqi te brendshme qe te duroje lindjen e femijes, edhe refuzimin qe vjen prej femijes se saj.
I dha asaj fuqi qe e mban ate te vazhdoje me tutje kur te tjeret dorezohen, dhe te kujdeset per familjen e saj pergjate semundjeve dhe lodhjeve pa u ankuar.
I dha asaj ndjeshmeri qe t'i doje femijet e saj ne te gjitha rrethanat, bile edhe kur femija i saj e lendon ate shume rende.
I dha asaj fuqi ta duroje burrin e saj per gabimet qe ben ai dhe i dha forme asaj prej brinjes se tij qe ta mbroje zemren e tij.
I dha asaj mencuri te kuptoje se burri i mire asnjehere nuk e lendon gruan e tij, por ndonjehere e ve ne prove fuqine e saj dhe vendosmerine e saj qe te qendroje prapa tij e vendosur.
Dhe se fundi, Ai i dha asaj nje lot. Keta lot jane te saj dhe ajo mund t'i perdore kurdo qofte qe ka nevoje per ata
I nevojiten pa arsye, pa sqarime, ata jane te saj (lotet).
- E sheh biri im, bukuria e gruas nuk qendron ne veshjen e saj , apo bukuria e fytyres se saj, apo menyra se si ajo krehe floket e saj. Bukuria e gruas duhet te shikohet ne syte e saj, sepse ajo eshte rruga drejt zemres se saj-vendi ku dashuria jeton.

Djaloshi i vogel e mori pergjigjen e tij dhe kurre nuk e beri ate pyetje perseri.


Ju si mendoni? Jepni nje nga argumentet tuaja..

----------


## [LoTi]

Per mendimin tim, Zoti femren e ka krijuar me te dobet se mashkulli, per ate edhe nga ana emocionale jane me te ndieshme, me te dobeta dhe per nje gje shume te vogel edhe qajne.
Megjithate femrat jan ato qe i shfaqin me teper emocionet e tyre, jan me te ndjeshme, me delikate, me nje zemer te bute.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Erlebnisse

Tregim i bukur, edhe se ne kohet qe po vijne po harrojme te qajme...

----------


## [Perla]

> Tregim i bukur, edhe se ne kohet qe po vijne po harrojme te qajme...


Edhe te duash, nuk te vijne lotet  :rrotullo syte:

----------


## mia@

Une prekem shume shpejt, dhe ndonjehere s'me pelqen, por ja qe keshtu jam gatuar.

----------


## Roi

Femra eshte diqka e veqant..Diqka delikate shume frazhile me nje zemer te bute dhe shume te ndjeshme...
Te lumet ne qe i kemi.........

----------


## Enii

kot per qef .. qe tna plotsohen tekat  ....

----------


## ardis

thone qe duhet te jesh femer qe ta njohesh femren, ne burrat ndoshta nuk arrijme te ju kuptojme,

----------


## PINK

kot per sport.

----------


## Klevi

> *Pershendetje.*
> 
> Kete tem e lexova diku, por me pelqeu aq shum sa mendova ta postoja ketu.
> 
> 
> Djali dhe lotet e Nenes!
> 
> Nje djalosh e pyeti nenen e tij:
> - Pse qan?
> ...



Kisha kohe pa e lexuar  :shkelje syri: 
Cdo gjini ka karakteristikat e saj .
Per sa i perket femrave per qarjen e tyre ne nje far menyre ato shprehin emocionet e tyre dhe ne nje form tjeter esht nje letesim per to .
Por gjerat nuk ndahen me kaq per aq sa i njof femrat kan veti shum me te mira se ne meshkuj per sa i perket ndejnjave jan me te prirura per te kuptuar shum .

----------


## Princesha_Pz

Sepse,jemi me te ndishme ,me mjafton vetem te shoh tjetrin me lot ne sy ,menjehere dhe une emocionohem dhe me rrjedhin  lotet,e lere me ndonje perjetim personal.

----------


## argjenddre

ka femra me nje fjal hidherohen e fillojn te qajn por zoti i ka fal ashtu

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

jo keq Loti ca ke shkrujt shume e bukur dhe e vertet kjo gje...dhe shume te dobta nuk jemi ne vet e ke shkruajtur e shikon sa mbajm ne normal qe duhet te qajm dhe ndonjiher me u liru dmth ca e kan te nevojshme ket gje kur qajn lirohen.....ndihem me te lira me te qeta etj etj....

----------


## Hard_Style

> Përse qajnë femrat?


s'besoj qe e din as vet , pse qajn...

----------


## Adaes

Varet nga tipi i femres...njoh ca qe per idiotsine me te vogel,ia plasin te qares,e ca te tjera as qe iua ndjen fare...un vetem kur qeroj qepe qaj  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## mia@

Femra qan kur e lendojne. Kur ka mall. Kur dicka e dhimbshme ndodh. Qan dhe nga gezimi.
Kot, apo per plotesim tekash vetem femijet qajne, ose ata qe kane ngelur akoma femije.

----------


## mije

ne pergjithsi femrat jane me te ndishme ndaj gjithckaje biles qajne edhe per telenovelat ahaha pak shaka por gjithsesi kur qajm lirohemi sado pak prej merzis..kurse meshkujt nuk tregohen a ne femrat pa 1 pa 2 ja krisim vajit...ca me be te tilla jemi..

----------


## Izadora

Femra nga natyra eshte me e ndjeshme dhe kjo ben te preket me shpejte dhe te qaje me shpesh.

Loti eshte balsami i shpirtit---e kam lexuar diku ......

----------


## jeton_struga

Po pse ne sdime te qajme,ja psh une qava kur Hashim Thaci lexonte deklaraten e pavaresise se Kosoves....Bile ison ja mbajta prej fillimit e deri ne fund....heheheheeee

----------


## mije

nuk eshte se ju meshkujt nuk dini te qani por i fshehni disi emocionet tuaj dhe ju duket paksa absurde te qani para femres sidomos ..nuk e di pse knaqem shume kur shof nje mashkull duke qare..pse vall???ndoshta se shohim rrall nje mashkull kur qan dhe shfrytezojme rastin te kenaqemi ahahha

----------

